

Some Rules and Helpful Hints by John Cage/Corita Kent - mdakin
http://hi-and-low.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/a-new-year.html

======
mdakin
John Cage's words visually formatted by Sister Corita Kent. Cage's original
title is "Some Rules and Helpful Hints for Students and Teachers."

